# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  how to fix cracked pebblecrete?

## spuddy

hi guys, we have a semi inground concrete pool that has pebblecrete around the top ( the part which is above ground) . the problem is its around 30 years old and the pebblecrete is all cracked up.
we were wondering what is the best thing to use to repair it?? we are after the most affordable way and were hoping we could just out something over the top?? rather then get it pulled down.
after this is done we are hoping to build a deck around it but this needs repairing first 
thanks for any advice!

----------


## m6sports

My mothers pool started to develop a crap above the skimmer box a couple years ago
the way the pool place fixed it was buy cutting out a rectangular section about 20mm deep
dropping in some extra REO and then just mixed up a small batch of pebblecrete and filled it
you can see its been repaired in that place as colour isnt 100%
but they didnt charge her and the pool was about 15 years old at the time 
You might be better to post a pic so we can see how bad it is

----------


## spuddy

ok no worries i will get some pics tomorrow and upload them!
thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Are we talking about the pool surround / capping or the wall of the pool underwater area?

----------

